# Is my SSD dying?



## slyfox2151 (Jun 29, 2010)

it started yesterday ....


i turned on my pc after 5 days of it being off and my system is lagging.... i reboot and it wants to do a disk check of C:/ ... so i let it and it scans through and finds errors i guess and fixs them up....

all goes well.. i go back into windows and check out the event view, it says something about the driver reporting an error, and it says that NTFS has errors.

a few hours later it starts lagging again and i get more errors in event log, so i run HD Tune Full heath scan and it finds no problems. 

The Smart Data from crystalmark disk program says the drive is fine.



so after all that i just installed Windows 2008 R2 witch took forever... and now it has the same problems...

i guess that means the SSD is dead/ dieing


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jun 29, 2010)

isnt there some sort of alignment or full erase you can do?


----------



## Wile E (Jun 29, 2010)

Try a different cable and/or port?


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jun 29, 2010)

well,

i swapped 
Power cable
Sata Cable
Sata Port and
Sata Controller from the Jmicron to ICH10R

i then installed windows 7 to my raid 0 to run the HD tune test on my formatted SSD and i got this 


im now running ZERO FILL to see if that will fix it


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Jun 29, 2010)

have you updated the ssd to the latest firmware?


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jun 29, 2010)

as far as i can tell,  

the OCZ Core V2 series cannot be updated :*(


i just did a Full Zero Fill with HD Tune and re ran the Error Scan and now its all green.
guess ill try fill the drive with data and see what happens.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 30, 2010)

well ssd technology hasnt been fully perfected yet. and so the ssd's we get now slowly tend to get slow.... and finally become dead. i predict ssd wont be as reliable as disks in less than 2 more years.

ssd are like pendrives...
they become too slow to use after 2 or 3 years.


----------



## inf3rno (Jun 30, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> well ssd technology hasnt been fully perfected yet. and so the ssd's we get now slowly tend to get slow.... and finally become dead. i predict ssd wont be as reliable as disks in less than 2 more years.
> 
> ssd are like pendrives...
> they become too slow to use after 2 or 3 years.



But if they get reliable, it ll take over disk drives. Because the performance boost is very significant. I say you must ask OCZ tech support. The symptoms you told are not very usual.


----------



## Chris_Ramseyer (Jul 14, 2010)

OK, there is so much wrong here I don't know where to f-ing start.

1) That SSD was one of the first to hit that market and be affordable. Please, please, please do not start drawing conclusions about modern SSDs and that one. In terms of technology the Core and Core V2 are like Pentium 1 processors compared to today's Core i7. The tech has really come that far in the short amount of time that the Core V2 came out until today. 


2) It was a 32GB SSD running MLC memory. The controller was good for its time but now it is pretty much ready for the history books. 


3) The more you write to that drive, the faster you tear it up. Running Zero Fill in HD Tune on any SSD is bad but on that one it is about as bad as it gets. Doing it more than a few times and you might as well just taken a shotgun to it. 


4) I would bet that when you got your shiny new SSD you started off by running benchmarks. Don't run benchmarks on SSDs, that is what the pros are for. Read about the benchmarks and use your SSD like a regular HDD.  


Get your data off of the drive and see if OCZ will RMA it. If so get your new one back and if another Core Series sell it as fast as you can. Then get a SandForce 120GB ASAP.

Those red blocks mean you can't write to those areas anymore. Your data is fine, you can read from them but you can't write there. New SSDs reserve a portion of space for this reason. That is why we have 50, 60, 100, 120, 200, 240GB SSDs without cache. They are really 64, 128 and 256GB SSDs but reserve space to keep this from happening for like 10 years.


----------



## Chris_Ramseyer (Jul 14, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> well ssd technology hasnt been fully perfected yet. and so the ssd's we get now slowly tend to get slow.... and finally become dead. i predict ssd wont be as reliable as disks in less than 2 more years.
> 
> ssd are like pendrives...
> they become too slow to use after 2 or 3 years.



Modern SSDs can already out live the best enterprise HDDs as long as they are not benchmarked all to hell.


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 14, 2010)

So much for 3 mio hours MTBF...


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jul 14, 2010)

HighEndToys, is correct.


it was one of the first Shity SSDs that came out. it was definetly 1st gen or 1.5 gen.... the JMircon controller in it is crap.





i only zero filled the drive  twice... and that was after it started acting wierd and gave red zones.   only benchmarked it twice with ATTO.




too be honest it was never intended to last more then a year or so and its been going for ages.. (forget when exacly i bought it) ... till it recently died... but i dont have the funds to replace it atm so...


and i have lost the receipt. so i cant RMA it  if i could i would expect to get a newer drive then the V Core series.... they stoped making those a long time ago  but yeah.....












now i have my OS on the last 30GB of my 1st Raid 0 ....... its definetly slower .... especialy for multitasking.... and dont even think about multiple file transfers between the raids wile using the OS.... laggy 




EDIT:

just looked up the warrenty.. it ran out on the 19/2/2010


----------



## ISSA2000 (Jul 16, 2010)

i found (xp) that you can use the western digital windows hdd tester, to test the ssd

extended test


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 17, 2010)

This thread has helped me so much becuase I am getting an SSD drive soon.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jul 17, 2010)

remixedcat said:


> This thread has helped me so much becuase I am getting an SSD drive soon.



glad my dead drive  could be of assistance


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 17, 2010)

LOL> I am kinda wierd that way LOL> I really really really wanna make sure an SSD drive is worth it.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Jul 25, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> well ssd technology hasnt been fully perfected yet. and so the ssd's we get now slowly tend to get slow.... and finally become dead. i predict ssd wont be as reliable as disks in less than 2 more years.
> 
> ssd are like pendrives...
> they become too slow to use after 2 or 3 years.



and apparently moving onto smaller nodes makes things worse. Current MLC based drives will never be mainstream and as reliable as a HDD. I don't know what happens with SLC on smaller nodes but we all know the price of SLC nand drives and I don't see that changing for a long, long time.



HighEndToys said:


> Modern SSDs can already out live the best enterprise HDDs as long as they are not benchmarked all to hell.



Really? SLC maybe I'm not too famillar there but MCL based drives no way. How long can data sit without evaporating on a current MLC drive? It gets exponentially worse on smaller nodes btw. How many write cycles are we talking here? How can you say without a doubt that some tech thats really only been in use and not that widely for a couple of years now is as reliable as something that has been around for a couple of decades?


----------

